

Ask YC: Suggest a good IDE for Scheme please.  - bluishgreen

Or am I doomed with DrScheme. 
======
brlewis
What's wrong with DrScheme?

Here's a Scheme editor plugin for Eclipse:

<http://schemeway.sf.net/>

I use emacs myself.

~~~
bluishgreen
Just bugged with the looks. Thanks for the eclipse link. I will try that out.
Or 'go back' to emacs.

------
kobs
Emacs

